
Life before Google: What was it like? - leonagano
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-44871028
======
ryanmercer
"Card catalog" /thread.

Even when infoseek came around I still found it more useful to pop down to the
library and look stuff up in the encyclopedias and then turn to the card
catalog if I wanted to find more detailed information.

If you were lucky you could find a relevant webring and cycle through a dozen
sites before finding what you were sorta looking for.

Oh, those were the days.

